# هذا اول اعمالي



## خالد الاقرع (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا اول عمل اقوم به في ماكينة cnc




​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك لله موفق استمر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 مايو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك لله موفق استمر



حياك الله اخي طارق شكر على مرورك الطيب


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (29 يوليو 2012)

سلمت يداك


----------

